# Replacement Screwdriver Handles.



## projectnut (Jun 10, 2020)

Many years ago (back in the 1980's) I purchased tons of tools from Snap On.  Over the years they've all worked well, but recently I'm having trouble with screwdriver handles.  They're some kind of black plastic that deteriorates over time.  Deterioration starts with a white film that doesn't want to wipe off.    Over time the handles start to develop cracks and eventually crumble into dust.

In the past I could get replacement handles from the Snap On dealer.  It was just a matter of driving off the old handles and pressing on the new.  Those replacement handles are no longer available.  Snap On would gladly sell me new drivers, but at over $50.00 each I'd prefer to find replacement handles for the current ones.  

Some of these are specialty length with nearly 2 foot long shafts.  There are currently 6 units that need handles.  There's nothing wrong with the shafts or blades.  It seems a shame to have to spend over $300.00 for screwdrivers when in the past a $5.00 handle would put them back in service.

My question is Does anyone know of a source for replacement handles, and if so could you point me in that direction?


----------



## Mike_Mac (Jun 10, 2020)

I thought Snap On had a life time guarantee on their tools?


----------



## Buffalo21 (Jun 10, 2020)

Call the 800 number, talk to the rep, they sent me some, free, about 3 months ago.


----------



## SLK001 (Jun 10, 2020)

Purchase some aluminum hex bar of the appropriate size, shape / drill on your lathe, broach the "wings" and press in the old shafts.  The new handles will outlast your next three generations.

By the way, does the plastic have a really bad smell?


----------



## WesPete66 (Jun 10, 2020)

I also have one that is doing that. Just one out of the bunch though, odd...


----------



## Old Mud (Jun 10, 2020)

Mike_Mac said:


> I thought Snap On had a life time guarantee on their tools?




  I'm pretty sure that is "The lifetime of the tool" .


----------



## C-Bag (Jun 10, 2020)

I’ve not had that happen to my screwdrivers, but to my hammers. They replaced both my hammers. One I did talking to a rep and one through the local dealer. The phone rep was very fast. I won’t go the local dealer next time.


----------



## projectnut (Jun 10, 2020)

Buffalo21 said:


> Call the 800 number, talk to the rep, they sent me some, free, about 3 months ago.



Thanks for the tip.  I talked to a couple dealers in our area and they said since the screwdrivers were discontinued my only option was to purchase new ones.  On your advise I called their 800 number and talked to a rep.  She said due to liability issues they would no longer send out replacement handles.  However they would warranty all of them.  I got the numbers I could read off those that still had handles and gave them to her.  She's sending me 7 new screwdrivers at no charge, and I don't even have to return the remnants.

Thanks Again


----------



## Buffalo21 (Jun 10, 2020)

Some nylon (or other plastics) stock, a few minutes on the lathe, you will have workable screwdrivers.

glad it worked out for you


----------



## Tozguy (Jun 10, 2020)

SLK001 said:


> Purchase some aluminum hex bar of the appropriate size, shape / drill on your lathe, broach the "wings" and press in the old shafts.  The new handles will outlast your next three generations.
> 
> By the way, does the plastic have a really bad smell?



Yes some of my old ones do. They still work great and are not cracked but are really smelly.


----------



## C-Bag (Jun 10, 2020)

projectnut said:


> Thanks for the tip.  I talked to a couple dealers in our area and they said since the screwdrivers were discontinued my only option was to purchase new ones.  On your advise I called their 800 number and talked to a rep.  She said due to liability issues they would no longer send out replacement handles.  However they would warranty all of them.  I got the numbers I could read off those that still had handles and gave them to her.  She's sending me 7 new screwdrivers at no charge, and I don't even have to return the remnants.
> 
> Thanks Again


I quit SnapOn in the 90’s when I tried to warranty a stubby Phillips head screwdriver that one of the flutes had snapped off. The dealer gave me some kind of drivel about abuse and I pointed out to him the handle didn’t have any marks on it from a hammer or pliers. And the shank didn’t have wrench flats so it broke from just my hand cranking on it. He still refused to warranty it.

Before that it didn’t matter if I’d bought it from that particular dealer or not, he’d replace it. I was expecting the same from the 800 but was surprised by their helpful attitude and willingness to warranty. Restores my faith in them.


----------



## Tozguy (Jun 10, 2020)

At one time Vaco screwdrivers rivaled SnapOn for quality, warranty and PRICE. I only ever needed their warranty for Philips head screwdrivers. The last time several years ago the dealer refused. That turned me off Vacos.

Sears were still easily replacing their Craftsman screwdrivers back then. I brought in a Robertson that was obviously severely abused and misused but Sears still replaced it on the spot with no flack. Sears is gone now.

My focus has gradually been shifting to using more Robertson or Torx and less Philips. Philips screwdrivers have been much less durable for me over the years. Possibly a money looser for suppliers offering a lifetime warranty.


----------



## projectnut (Jun 10, 2020)

C-Bag said:


> I quit SnapOn in the 90’s when I tried to warranty a stubby Phillips head screwdriver that one of the flutes had snapped off. The dealer gave me some kind of drivel about abuse and I pointed out to him the handle didn’t have any marks on it from a hammer or pliers. And the shank didn’t have wrench flats so it broke from just my hand cranking on it. He still refused to warranty it.
> 
> Before that it didn’t matter if I’d bought it from that particular dealer or not, he’d replace it. I was expecting the same from the 800 but was surprised by their helpful attitude and willingness to warranty. Restores my faith in them.



I started buying from the Snap On dealer in the 1970's when foreign cars started to become popular.  Until that time most of my tools were Craftsman.  They were OK for American cars, but the close quarters on most foreign models  made the clunky profile of the Craftsman ones almost impossible to use.  The Snap On ones were expensive, but allowed you to meet or beat flat rate, and they had an excellent warranty.  

Dealers were replacing wrenches and screwdrivers just because the finish had dulled over time even though they still operated fine.  I didn't realize it at the time, but in those days when a tool was warrantied the company absorbed the entire cost.  Around 1990 the company decided that the dealer should absorb 15% of the replacement tools.  That didn't go over well with the dealers, and many of them would only warranty a product for high dollar customers regardless of whether or not the tool was actually defective.  I think they lost a lot of customers over the policy change.

I was fortunate to have an excellent Snap On dealer.  One time the dealership I worked at had a break in.  The thief stole about $10,000.00 of my tools.  The Snap On man didn't bat an eye.  He replaced the tools and told me to pay him when I could.  Fortunately I had saved enough to pay him cash, but it really put a dent in the pocket book.  We didn't take any vacations until we had replenished our savings account.


----------



## yendor (Jun 12, 2020)

I have had the same problem with a few Snap-On screw drivers and other tolls with similar handles.
I received replacements from them at NO Charge.
It just a matter of connecting with the right person.
NEVER GIVE UP !


----------

